# RAM Corsair DHX PC3-10666 CL9 Problem



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

Hy  Ich Habe mir das RAM Corsair DHX PC3-10666 CL9 2x2GB Kit gebraucht  gekauft und habe es in mein ASUS M4A78TD-V Evo Eingebaut einzeln läuft  es doch wen ich beide einbaue stürzt der computer immer ab wo ist das  problem?


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

Sind die Latenzen korrekt?
Wie sieht es mit der Ramspannung aus?


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich kan überhaubt nichts machen er startet und nach 30 sek kackt er ab   und nun funktioniert auch einer einzeln nichtmer Ramspannung ist normal 1,5V


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

Steck nur einen Riegel rein. In den Slot, der am weitesten von der CPU entfernt ist und resete das Bios.

Wenn der Rechner wieder startet, geh ins Bios und erhöhe die Ramspannung auf 1,6V (keine Sorge, dass macht dem nix!)

Dann kannst du den 2ten Riegel einstecken und das System sollte starten.

Ggfls, kannst du auch mal die Latenzen auf 8-8-8-24 2T stellen, bei 1,6V.


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

Funktioniert nicht


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

Hast du noch eine Idee?


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

Hast du noch anderen Ram?

Hast du übertaktet?


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

Ja ich hab noch anderen Ram 
Ich habe aber nicht übertaktet


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

Bau mal den anderen RAM ein und stell die Spannung auf 1,6V und die Latenzen auf 9-9-9-24 2t.
Bios-Einstellung speichern, Rechner aus und den Corsair XMS wieder rein und gucken was passiert,


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

Geht auch nicht


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

Aber der Rechner startet mit den anderen Rams?


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

Ja mit den anderen schon


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

Also wenn du das Bios mit den funktionierenden Rams apasst ( die Latenzen für den XMS verwendest und die Spannung auf 1,6V setzt), dann ist der Ram:

A) inkompatibel
B) defekt

Letzte Idee: Erhöhe mal die Spannung der CPU uns NB leicht, vielleicht hat der Memorycontroller nen Problem mit den Rams.
Wenn das auch nicht klappt, wirst du sie wohl oder übel umtauschen müssen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

Welche Module hast Du genau (Kit Bezeichnung) so reichen mir die Daten nicht.


----------



## Windows0.1 (16. Mai 2011)

4096MB Corsair PC3-106666 CL9K steht auf der packung

CM3X2048-1333c9DHX Steht auf dem RAM selbst


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, das letztere hilft mir weiter 

Dann würde ich sofern das Bios aktuell ist und Du nach Vorgabe die Speicher eingestellt hast erstmal eine RMA durchführen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. Mai 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Alles klar, das letztere hilft mir weiter
> 
> Dann würde ich sofern das Bios aktuell ist und Du nach Vorgabe die Speicher eingestellt hast erstmal eine RMA durchführen.


 
Ja RMA, soweit waren wir schon!


----------



## Windows0.1 (21. Mai 2011)

weis noch jemand was?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Mai 2011)

Führe doch eine RMA erstmal durch, ist aktuell der logische Schritt um weiter zu kommen


----------



## Windows0.1 (10. August 2011)

Habe ram umgetausch funktioniert aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Windows0.1 (10. August 2011)

noch ideen?


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

Mainboard oder CPU wären meine nächsten Verdächtigen am ehesten Mainboard - mal aktuell nach neuerem Bios geschaut?


----------



## Windows0.1 (13. August 2011)

ist das neueste BIOS Drauf


----------



## Windows0.1 (16. August 2011)

noch ideen?


----------



## Windows0.1 (22. August 2011)

Schubs


----------



## Bluebeard (24. August 2011)

50:50 CPU oder RAM aus meiner Sicht...

Beides in die RMA spart Zeit


----------

